# Very low sound?



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

So since the upgrade to Windows 10 my audio has just been haywire. Right now it detects it and uses it, but I have to turn the volume all the way up, and it is still barely audible. Any ideas? Realtek audio here
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6135 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 595439 MB, Free - 156746 MB; D: Total - 14999 MB, Free - 8089 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0R849J
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Whats the make and model number for your computer?


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a Dell Studio XPS 435MT


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

can you give us the service tag number or express code number.


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

Service tag DFS0CK1


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Your computer came with Windows 7 64 bit OS installed in it. It came with Creative Labs Soundblaster.
Did you installed the driver for said card?

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/servicetag/DFS0CK1/drivers?s=DHS


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

I believe I did, but I'm gonna give it another shot.


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

I keep getting a network error when I try to download any of them.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

When you installed all updates in your Windows 7 OS did you got a notification to reserve Windows 10 for your computer.
If the answer is no, then your computer is not compatible for Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, I did. I had the upgrade icon in my tray for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try to see if you can find your creative labs soundcard in this website. You might need to check the model number or serial number manually inside your computer.
http://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=1


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is the list for all compatible Creative Labs Soundblaster cards for Windows 10.
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=126331


----------



## BestHedgehog (Sep 5, 2009)

It's just odd that the preview build worked fine, but now it's not.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

BestHedgehog said:


> It's just odd that the preview build worked fine, but now it's not.


You may need to reinstall the OS. Maybe something got corrupted.


----------



## rhysb2102 (Jul 18, 2015)

My best guess is to make sure you have updated your sound drivers. I did have this problem on windows 10 build 10074, buy now I don't.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y550-L01 using Tapatalk


----------

